# cannabis indica 30k



## perkele (Jun 9, 2008)

there is a lot of guessing and talking about homeopathic remedies but has anyone actually tried it before?
My homepath prescribed me cannabis indica 30k. thats like the lowest potency you can get. 
so Anybody ever taken this? All homoeopaths consider this as the best remedy against dr, diziness, insomnia ... because it was caused by cannabis


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

try it and find out if it works
try anything who knows u may find something that helps it


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

the dilution the homopaths CLAIM they have pinned the magic water down to, IS IMPOSSIBLE, YOU NEED MORE WATER THAN THE OCEAN TO OBTAIN IT!

homopathy IS BULLSHIT! ! ! !!! !! ! !!! ! !! !!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!! !!!!!!!! !!!!!! !!!!! !!!!!!!

cannabis indica is nice though, better than sativa for DPDR, but I wouldnt touch neither...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Copeful said:


> the dilution the homopaths CLAIM they have pinned the magic water down to, IS IMPOSSIBLE, YOU NEED MORE WATER THAN THE OCEAN TO OBTAIN IT!
> 
> homopathy IS BULLSHIT! ! ! !!! !! ! !!! ! !! !!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!! !!!!!!!! !!!!!! !!!!! !!!!!!!
> 
> cannabis indica is nice though, better than sativa for DPDR, but I wouldnt touch neither...


This is the alternatives section you moron dont bring your shiT here, fair enough do it in the main section and the debate section but the last thing this section needs is you spouting your angry insecure shite all over the place

I have tried homeopathic Cannabis indicas and homeopathic MDMA but they didn't help me very much, but my problems are due to ecstasy rather than Cannabis so I wouldn't say it isn't worth trying especially as it's so easy and cheap to try , this place sells it http://www.ainsworths.com/ although im not sure if it is better to see a professional or not thats up to you


----------

